# Fish died now what?



## biglui (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi I have a 110 gallon salt water tank. Canister filter with 2 power heads .i let my tank run for a month with two damsels and it did fine. iadded a clown fish and the aquarium ran fine. all levels checked and were fine (within range except the pH was a little over 8) After 5 months I added a yellow tang from a local pet store and that's when all hell broke lose. My damsels (yellowtail) died after a week and i noticed white spots and heavy breathing on my tang, I put him in a 20 gallon tank and treated him with a quick ick cure tablets it turned water green and my tang died within an hour. I went to check on my clown and he was breathing hard with small white specks on his body ten minutes later i didnt even get to set up the quarantine tank and he died! its been two weeks all levels are fine but i am afraid to add fish what should I do please help!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi.

In cases where ich is concerned, you have to treat the whole tank, not separate the afflicted fish. Ich parasites try to find hosts and are contagious enough to infect every fish in the tank. The lack of hosts in a tank for several days, however, will eliminate them as they cannot survive without hosts.

What is your setup? Fish only, FOWLR or reef? Most meds contain copper sulfate and will kill all invertebrates.


----------



## biglui (Jun 13, 2007)

*reply*

Fish only tank


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi.

This thread may be able to help you. I can only surmise you might be able to save the tang had you not moved it to another tank. Moving can stress the fish.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5346

By the way, welcome to the forum.:wave:


----------



## biglui (Jun 13, 2007)

*re reply*

What is the most affordable way to treat ich in a 110 gallon tank?


----------



## FaIIanAnJell (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your problem unfortunately Ich is very common with the Tang species. I have read alot of information that having a UV sterilizer is extremely helpful when having a marine aquarium. Also most if not all tangs need a constant supply of seaweed or green algae in their diet to keep up their immune system, some even say to soak it in garlic. All fish are at risk for Ich it is always there. Treating the entire tank is tricky due to inverts and corals. This is another reason people say a quarantine tank is a must with any type of set-up. Personally we bought a hippo tang a while back and no sooner than the next day it had Ich really bad we did not treat with any meds, all we did was make sure the tang did not get any more stressed than necessary and had a well balanced diet we also purchased a Neon goby which are great as cleaner fish its really neat the hippo tang would go up and get cleaned all the time after a few weeks the ich was gone and no other fish in the tank got Ich. *There is no way to get rid of it altogether*. I do not suggest treating the tank with meds if you have any inverts or corals. My only suggestion is if all your fish are gone invest in a UV sterilizer if you can and run that for a bit before you put in a new fish. Also set yourself up with a quarantine tank so you have a place for new fish as you get them.
You could also try google for treating marine Ich I am sure you will find some interesting articles on treatment everyone has their own way. Hope all works out for you.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

my fish had ick aswell and i lost my fish i just waited for around 10 days did a few 20% water changes and started over i havent had ick sence try that first before you go spending alot of cash on uv systems and allthat good luck


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

black&whiteclowns said:


> my fish had ick aswell and i lost my fish i just waited for around 10 days did a few 20% water changes and started over i havent had ick sence try that first before you go spending alot of cash on uv systems and allthat good luck


I get ick like clock work on my tangs. I do nothing and never treat. I have a 9 w UV sterilizer and a cleaner wrasse.


----------



## biglui (Jun 13, 2007)

*thanks*

Thank all of you for your valuable information.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

if all your fish died wait a few weeks before you add more. that way the ick will die from having nothing to host on. but if you get another tang you will have to learn how to deal with ich, they are very, very prone to getting it which unfortunately will spread to other fish. a u.v. sterilizer may seems like alot but its better buying one up front that spending money on fish that keep dying. but make sure you only run it when there is a disease in your tank.


----------

